# Holconia immanis



## Arachnoking (Jun 3, 2005)

lovely spiders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenfiremajick (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes, they truly are....I want some of thos as well...  










			
				Arachnoking said:
			
		

> lovely spiders


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 3, 2005)

awesome spider


----------



## meier link (Jun 3, 2005)

i think the word im lookin for is.....infreakincredible


----------



## Stardust (Jun 4, 2005)

wow..that looks huge...!


----------



## Cigarman (Jun 18, 2005)

Is that commonly called a huntsman??


----------



## Black Hawk (Jun 18, 2005)

that's a nice BIG spider :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------

